# كل هذا في الليمون !!!!!



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*كل هذا في الليمون
 1- عند اصابتك بزكام شديد أخلط ماء الليمون الحامض مع قليل من العسل وماء مغلي(حار) واشربه قبل الفطور(على الريق).
2- لرفع كافة أنواع الحمى الفايروسية أستعمل ماء الليمون الحامض كشراب  أو مع الخضروات.
3- من المفيد إستعمال ماء الليمون الحامض مع مختلف أنواع(السلاطة) بدلا من الخل الطبيعي أو الكيمياوي وهو مضر للدم كذلك الذين يعانون من مرض الكلى بإمكانهم الإستفادة من ماء الليمون الحامض.
4- لمعالجة ومكافحة اليرقان وأمراض الكبد. إستعمال الليمون الحامض مفيد جدا.
5- لمعالجة غلظة الحليب لدى الأم المرضعة من المفيد جدا إستعمال ماء الليمون الحامض.
6- إن ماء الليمون الحامض يزيد من ترشحات غدد اللعاب في الفم ويقتل المكروبات وهو معقم جيد للفم.
7- أن ماء الليمون الحامض يكثر من الإدرار ويقضي على ترسبات الكلية والكبد ويزيل أوجاع وآلام العمود الفقري مع المساج.
8- الليمون الحامض لن يضعف المعدة والأمعاء بل يكون عاملا لتقوية جدار المعدة والأمعاء.
9- الليمون الحامض يمنع من النزيف الدموي للبواسير ويمنع من عدم جريان الدم.
10- الليمون الحامض مفيد جدا لطرد السموم من الدم والقضاء على نسبة الكليسترول(الدهون) ولإزالة البثور من الجسم ومن فروة الرأس والشعر.
11- الليمون الحامض عامل مساعد على فتح الشهية للأكل ويساعد على عمل الجهاز الهضمي بصورة جيدة وكثير من الأطباء يوصون بإستعماله لمعالجة عدم الشهية.
12- لعلاج عدم التعرق أو الذين يصابون بحبيبات حمراء على بشرة الجسم أو ظهور بعض الشامات الصغار في الجسم أو بعض البقع يمكنهم علاجها بشراب الليمون الحامض يخلط مع العسل فهو أحسن شراب طبيعي وجيد.
13- لجمال لون جلد الجسم من المفيد إستعمال نصفين من الليمون الحامض كمساج على الجسم صباحا قبل أخذ(دوش حمام) وقبل أخذ حمام الشمس فإذا ما عملنا بهذه النصائح فستعيد الحياة لمسامات الجسم لتعمل بإنتظام وبصورة جيدة وبذلك سنطرد سموم كثير من أجسامنا.
14- إستعمال الليمون الحامض يزيل الإسهال والإسهال الدموي والنزيف الرئوي(نزف الدم).
15- إستعمال الليمون الحامض يمنع من تساقط الشعر والصلع ويقوي الشعر بإستعماله كمساج.
16- الليمون الحامض غذاء بارد وشراب طبيعي من أحسن المشروبات صيفا وشتاء وأفضل وأنفع من المشروبات الغازية والصناعية المنتشرة بين الناس نتيجة الإعلانات والدعايات علما أنها مضرة.
17- المصابون بآلام المفاصل وتصلب الشرايين إذا إستعملوا يوميا اللمون الحامض فسيشفون إن شاء الله.
18- أن الليمون الحامض خير علاج للدوخة(الدوار) وحالات التهوع(التقيء).
19- الذين يشكون من أمراض القلب ورماتيزم القلب عليهم بإستعمال الليمون الحامض فهو مفيد لهم.
20- إستعمال الليمون الحامض يمنع من بعض الأمراض التناسلية لدى الرجال والنساء ويساعد على تقوية المواد المنوية(النطفة).
21- الذين يستعملون كثيرا اللحم والسمك يجب عليهم إستعمال الليمون الحامض أو عصيره قبل الفطور صباحا(على الريق).
22- الليمون الحامض علاج مفيد لقلة النوم والإحتلام الليلي.
23- ماء الليمون الحامض نافع لرفع ضيق التنفس وآلام الظهر وعرق النساء ويمنع من الشيخوخة المبكرة وهو مصفي للدم.
24- إذا وضعت قطرة واحدة من ماء الليمون الحامض كل ليلة في عينيك، سيزداد بريقها ويزيد في جلاء ناظريك.
25- لقد إستعمل الليمون الحامض كعلاج لأكثر من300 مورد من الحمى  داخل معسكرات أسرى الحرب الداخلية في أسبانيا وقد تم شفائهم.
26- الليمون الحامض فاكهة طبيعية تساعد على عملية التنفس وتجعله طبيعيا لأن وجود الأكسجين الكيمياوي في ماء الليمون الحامض عند إستعماله ودخوله إلى خلايا أجسامنا تزيد من عملية التنفس الطبيعي وتمنحنا الحياة الجديدة.
27- أبرش الليمون الحامض(قشره الخارجي) مع العصير أو اللباب واخلطه مع(سلطة الخضروات) فهو مفيد ونافع.
28- ورد الكتاب القديم(طب الفقراء) يوصي بمعالجة المرضى بالليمون الحامض وأن يبدأ بليمونة واحدة إلى أن تصل إلى عشرين ليمونة، على أن يعيد الكرة عدة مرات؟!..​*


----------



## fouad78 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> 
> 24- إذا وضعت قطرة واحدة من ماء الليمون الحامض كل ليلة في عينيك، سيزداد بريقها ويزيد في جلاء ناظريك.
> .​*



ماء الليمون الحامض في العينين :w00t:
صراحة ربنا  أنا خايف أجرب
معلومات قيمة الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا كمان خفت جداا من المعلومه دى ومش متخيله ان  العين ممكن تتحمل ده ويا ريت لو حد عنده تأكيد أو نفى للمعلومه دى يفيدنا وميرررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك  .​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات مهمة  اختبرت اكثرها Dona Nabil
شكرااااااااااا على الموضوع اختى
شلام المسيح
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا  فوايد الليمون كتير اوى يا دونا
ميرسى ليكى اووووووووووووووى​


----------



## monygirl (27 نوفمبر 2008)

معروف ان الليمون مهم وخصوصا فى ادوار البرد بس فى معلومات جديد جديدة عرفتها عنة 
وفوايدة ميرسى ليكى كتير


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا دونا على المعلومات الروعة دى ربنل يباركك


----------



## twety (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*وااااااااااو*
*كل ده من الليمون*
*وانا مش بشر الليمون*
*لا خيييييير*
*ربنا يطمنك يامطمنانى *
*ههههههههههههه*

*شكرا يادونا*
*هحاول اشرب الليمون علشان خاطرك انتى بس*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي المعلومات الجميله دي يا دوندون*

*انا هجيب تلاته اربعه كيلو واستخدمهم لوحدي*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات رااااااائعه 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع يا دونا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## cuteledia (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي يا قمر علي المعلومات الروعة دي
فعلا الليمون مفيد جدا وعلاج لامراض كتيير 
تسلم ايدك يا دونا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

> الملكة العراقية قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا على المعلومات
> > ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرررسى على مشاركتك فى الموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

> كليمو قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومات مهمة  اختبرت اكثرها dona nabil
> ...


*ميرررسى على مشاركتك فى الموضوع  يا كليمو وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

> swety koky girl قال:
> 
> 
> > فعلا  فوايد الليمون كتير اوى يا دونا
> > ميرسى ليكى اووووووووووووووى​


*ميرررسى على مشاركتك فى الموضوع يا قمررر وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

> monygirl قال:
> 
> 
> > معروف ان الليمون مهم وخصوصا فى ادوار البرد بس فى معلومات جديد جديدة عرفتها عنة
> > وفوايدة ميرسى ليكى كتير


*ميرررسى على مشاركتك فى الموضوع يا مونى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

> خاطى ونادم قال:
> 
> 
> > ميرسى يا دونا على المعلومات الروعة دى ربنل يباركك


*ميرررسى على مشاركتك فى الموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

> twety قال:
> 
> 
> > *وااااااااااو*
> ...


*مضحيه من يومك يا توته ههههههههه
ميرررسى على مشاركتك فى الموضوع يا قمررررررررى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

> mero_engel قال:
> 
> 
> > *ميرسي علي المعلومات الجميله دي يا دوندون*
> ...


*خلصيلنا محصول الليمون بقى :smil8:
على العموم لو حصلت ازمه فى الليمون أول واحده هبلغ عنك انا هههههههه
ميرررسى على مشاركتك فى الموضوع يا سكررررره وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومات رااااااائعه
> ...


*ميرررسى على مشاركتك فى الموضوع يا فندم وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

> cuteledia قال:
> 
> 
> > *ميرسي يا قمر علي المعلومات الروعة دي
> ...


*ميرررسى على مشاركتك فى الموضوع يا قمررررر وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (28 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات مفيدة جدا

شكرا على تعب محبتك​


----------



## abn yso3 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسى ليكى حقيقى يا دونا على المعلومات الرائعه
حقيقى اثريتى معلوماتى
الرب يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## رانا (28 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد موضوع يستاهل الف دولار امريكى رائع


----------



## viviane tarek (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا" جدا"
كنت اعرف ان اللمون مهم
بس مش للدرجة دى
شكرا" لتعب محبتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> معلومات مفيدة جدا
> 
> شكرا على تعب محبتك​



*ميررسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

abn yso3 قال:


> *مرسى ليكى حقيقى يا دونا على المعلومات الرائعه
> حقيقى اثريتى معلوماتى
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> *​



*ميررسى على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

رانا قال:


> بجد موضوع يستاهل الف دولار امريكى رائع



*خلاص منتظره الالف دولار على حسابى هههههه
ميررسى على مشاركتك يا سكره وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

viviane tarek قال:


> *شكرا" جدا"
> كنت اعرف ان اللمون مهم
> بس مش للدرجة دى
> شكرا" لتعب محبتك*​



*ميررسى على مشاركتك يا قمرررر وربنا يباركك​*


----------

